
Ask HN: What are you working on and why is it cool? - anacleto
Over the last 6 months, I&#x27;ve been building a lightweight automation product called plainflow.com<p>You?
======
jmtame
I just redesigned what an offer letter looks like. [1] I think it's cool for a
few different reasons: (1) most people don't truly understand the value behind
an offer from a startup. Equity for example is tricky for newcomers. (2) Most
companies don't share this information unless you push them on it. I wish more
companies would be transparent about it, and I think doing this will help.

Here's a demo:
[https://coinbase.onsites.co/o/aurora-h](https://coinbase.onsites.co/o/aurora-h)

I also redesigned the onsite experience. Demo here as well:
[https://airbnb.onsites.co/joe-zadeh](https://airbnb.onsites.co/joe-zadeh)

[1] As with many things in design, I think I should attribute the source of
inspiration, which is Carta. They wrote about a new offer letter format back
in 2016. I'm basically taking their Apple Keynote slides and moving them to
the web.

~~~
bobosha
nice work! Is this available as a service? or you planning to opensource it?

~~~
jmtame
Thanks! It's available as a service to use at onsites.co.

------
dglass
[http://tracket.com](http://tracket.com) \- It's google news + the internet
archive. You can go back in time and see what the top breaking headlines were
on a given day. I've been running it since July 2016 so there's nothing before
that, unfortunately.

[http://ripplescan.com](http://ripplescan.com) \- A website to visually
explore the Ripple XRP network, lookup accounts, and transactions, and
subscribe to XRP news in your inbox every day.

[https://exponentialbackoff.substack.com](https://exponentialbackoff.substack.com)
\- A newsletter where I write about the soft skills side of software
engineering that I've learned throughout my career. Hopefully it's helpful to
some younger engineers that are just starting out in their careers.

------
joezydeco
I'm hooking up a piece of kitchen equipment to a cloud backend. It's for a
major restaurant chain.

I've done this probably a dozen times over the last couple of years as a
demonstration of the technology.

It always ends the same: Every party fights for ownership of the data, but
nobody can figure out what to do with the data once they have it. Nobody wants
to pay for it, much less support a subscription model. The free sites are held
together with duct tape and chewing gum. Nobody wants to support it in the
field. There are too many variables in network infrastructure. You can't use
the network in the store because the cashier system is on there and PCI says
no way. Getting a solid 802.11 signal in a room full of sheet metal is a
nightmare. Customers want to use off-the-shelf cellular hotspots that are
pieces of garbage and couldn't hold a TCP packet if it was covered in crazy
glue.

But the demonstrations always go well. The customers think it's cool.

So on we go, boldly onward into the IoT future. I just pushed the next release
up.

------
fibers
I spent 3 months scraping 6 million pages from an extremely old political web
forum (I think their backend was written in perl and hasn't been updated since
2001 and the response times for these pages were extremely high) in an effort
to learn NLP stuff with a working database. Its cool because you get to see
how old Boomers digested huge events during 9/11 up until now and the slow
decline of web forums as a medium. The pain is trying to parse the actual
pages since the dev never learned how to liberally use div tags like we do
now.

~~~
mistermann
Have you hosted it anywhere, that might be an interesting read.

~~~
fibers
1\. no i haven't since it will most likely result in the site owner coercing
me since its his content

2\. i can def. make a blog about it which is the point of this

~~~
mistermann
If you have any interesting observations from it I think a lot of people would
be interested in that.

------
alexwebb2
I'm working on a voice-driven rapid prototyping tool for web development.

The goal is to be able to say things like "give me a header element at the top
- height 250, width 100%", and it'll inject it immediately.

Combined with mouseover inspection and positional guidance (e.g. moving the
mouse to a particular spot and saying "put a folder icon here").

~~~
matthoiland
I like this! Would help to sit back and layout the overall structure from a
distance to get a proper feel.

Also, reminds me of the Celery Man sketch from Tim and Eric.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHWBEK8w_YY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHWBEK8w_YY)

------
jashkenas
A magic notebook for the web.

[http://ObservableHQ.com](http://ObservableHQ.com)

Why is it cool?

* Every cell is live, reactive code that re-evaluates automatically whenever any of its inputs do. This includes awaiting promises and yielding new values from (potentially async) generators.

* A notebook can import and reuse any cell from any other published notebook.

* You have access to all of the computational goodies that the web platform gives you: graphics capabilities with <canvas> and <svg>, the GPU, the world's largest open source library with npm, and web APIs.

It's been interesting thinking about what it would mean to have a read/write
medium for the web — where you're working with live values, and not in a "dead
code" text editor. For just a teeny hint of some of the possibilities, check
out Tom's autocompletion gif:
[https://twitter.com/tmcw/status/966073331207233536](https://twitter.com/tmcw/status/966073331207233536)

------
dopeboy
I'm working fulltime on a tool called TimeShark
([https://timeshark.io](https://timeshark.io)). It generates invoices based
off color coded events from your Google Calendar.

It's cool because I as well as many others got tired of spending
time...logging time. A lot of us live inside our Calendars so why not build on
top of that behavior?

Very much in listening and feedback mode right. If TimeShark is interesting to
you, please reach out (contact details in my profile).

------
westoncb
I'm working on a higher level, more visual debugger (video here):
[http://symbolflux.com/projects/avd](http://symbolflux.com/projects/avd)

It's cool because programmers should be able to easily watch their algorithms
transforming the data they operate on.

I think this is an area with a lot of potential for seriously improving
computer programming: we need better instruments for making observations of
dynamic program state (or dynamic database state, etc.). It's kind of an
inverse problem to what we've needed in the sciences, though, with
microscopes/telescopes etc.: (one of) our problems is that we have too _much_
data, and we need ways of automatically abstracting and presenting just the
relevant parts—something like 'abstractoscopes'. This is my attempt at making
one.

~~~
kwillets
At times I've added a graphviz output method to a data structure; it's pretty
handy, and you don't have to do a separate design diagram.

------
privong
I am working on testing ("ground truthing") common observational astronomy
modeling techniques against hydrodynamic simulations. The basic approach is to
generate synthetic/mock observations from the simulations, apply typical
model-fitting approaches, and then see how the model results compare with the
properties of the original simulations. Our first paper on this has recently
been accepted
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.07084](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.07084)) and
we're preparing a second paper looking at emission from dust in new
simulations which more realistically treat the cosmological history of
galaxies.

------
chrisa
Sketch to React Native: [https://github.com/nanohop/sketch-to-react-
native](https://github.com/nanohop/sketch-to-react-native)

It takes designs for mobile apps (from Sketch files), and tries to convert
those into React Native components. It's still early days, but it's a
promising start.

It's cool because if I can get it working fully, it can replace a large chunk
of my consulting projects (taking designs and converting them to the initial
code)

~~~
theodorton
Have you looked at airbnb's sketch/react tools?

~~~
chrisa
Yes! They were an inspiration for this actually.

They can generate sketch files from react components
([https://github.com/airbnb/react-sketchapp](https://github.com/airbnb/react-
sketchapp)) but not the other way around.

The painting with code demo ([https://airbnb.design/painting-with-
code/](https://airbnb.design/painting-with-code/)) was a step towards that
though, and I think it's really interesting as well.

------
egypturnash
An ongoing comics series. Elevator pitch: “Imagine you’re watching funny-
animal Star Trek... except every other episode is from the point of view of
the Borg.” Also the Federation is actually a quasi-monastic order of Space
Jesuits chasing after whatever remnants they can find of the vanished
Ancients, and the Borg is a bunch of goth hippie dryads dreamed up by massive
shipminds, and did I mention everyone is a cartoon animal with no pants, and
it’s intentionally designed to be too big for just me to draw and I’m really
looking forwards to/dreading when it has enough inertia for me to actually
hire some friends to draw parts of it, and...

I’ve been spending the past couple years kicking around a massive space opera.
I’m finally starting to finish pages of its comic-book incarnation. It’s good
to start moving forwards on a story again, wrapping up all the loose ends on
my previous graphic novel took far too long.

[http://egypt.urnash.com/parallax](http://egypt.urnash.com/parallax) \- very
much a placeholder right now, just the last iteration of the pitch bible and
some links; once I have enough pages drawn I’ll start having them show up
there. Right now they’re just on the Patreon.

------
simonebrunozzi
I am working on my own startup (since 12 months, but we incorporated only in
August 2017). I am not here to publicize what we are doing, but rather to
share a very important consideration.

I used to work at Amazon Web Services (6 years), then VMware (2 years), then
at a startup as an early employee/CTO (1 year). My job satisfaction decreased
at every step.

I feel so lucky and blessed to be able to work on something that I truly care
about, without the usual corporate BS.

~~~
eljimmy
I feel like I'm on the same path. Is this something you'd built up over time
and managed to make profitable so you could go full-time?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Not yet!

I saved enough to be able to afford a 12-15 month period without a salary.

------
kalkaDev
Im making an aggregate site for youtube mixes - house, lofi, ect.

[https://ytradio.xyz/](https://ytradio.xyz/)

It started with only live streams (24/7 youtube music channels)

I enjoy lofi youtube mixes when coding, and theres a lot of them.

Currently im adding functionality for users to curate the mixes

I think its cool bc its kind of like a shared youtube playlist for a
particular niche, with nice ui, and soon with curation

~~~
protonimitate
Hey, I really like it!

I've wanted to build something similar but haven't gotten around to it.

Couple questions: What do the icons at the top of the page do? (The music
note, rain drop, anchor, etc) I think they are some sort of filter but click
them doesn't seem to do anything. A tooltip or quick note might help the user
know what they are for.

would you consider adding soundcloud integration? I have a bunch of
playlists/music that I can only find on soundcloud and want a way to integrate
with youtube playlist for continuous play/mixed playlists.

are you open to outsider help? I've been looking for a project to help
contribute to and really like what you have started. Wouldn't mind helping
with some PRs if you are open to it.

Great work!

~~~
kalkaDev
Hi:))

Thanks:)

So I just broke those this week with an update & some refactoring, but they
are for soundscapes, like rain, ocean, cafe background noise ect. - still
thinking about how to group things

You know, open sourcing with multiple devs is something I haven’t put much
thought into - at least for this project. I will have to move around some
configs and do some readme stuff but growing that collaboration muscle seems
important. Ill let that stir in my head, its still my baby, but I don’t see
any harm, so maybe in a little:)

Soundcloud is a great idea:) I didn’t think of that either! - probably bc I
don’t use it enough. Im definitely going to look into that this weekend.

Thanks and I’m really glad u guys like it this made my day:)

~~~
protonimitate
If you decide to open source it, feel free to shoot me an email at
protonimitate@protonmail.com would love to contribute.

In any case, I'll be keeping an eye on the project. Good luck!

------
ovrdrv3
I'm working on a simple cooking site targeted for millenials and beginners. No
long blog posts about how you used to make this with your (insert family
member here) and (insert more useless information here), no bloat. Just
ingredients and steps. If a recipe suggestion is voted high enough, that new
recipe will replace what was originally posted.

Vue front end, back end will be Laravel!

------
abinoda1
[https://pullreminders.com](https://pullreminders.com) \- slack reminders for
open pull requests and team metrics for review turnaround time, pr size, etc

~~~
dharness
Nice! Too bad it costs money, otherwise I'd use it.

------
dharness
I'm making a 2D casual/puzzle game similar to scrabble but instead of building
chains of letters to form words, you build chains of words that rhyme with
each other based off the picture on the tile.

Some tiles have multiple labels. A picture of a cat can be rhymed with bat or
hat, buy it can also be a "pet" and rhyme with net, etc.

------
ciscoriordan
[https://oneminutefax.com](https://oneminutefax.com) \- Send free faxes online
without having to create an account. Proof-of-concept is up.

~~~
joering2
Please don't! Efax owns patent for sending faxes online and they troll/bully
other website into sometimes buying them out sometimes shutting them down.
There is 99% chances you will receive their C&D letter :(

~~~
ciscoriordan
Their big patent,
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US6208638](https://patents.google.com/patent/US6208638),
expired last year

------
archagon
Just finished a rough draft of a long article on CRDTs, together with demo
code of real-time collaboration on iOS (over CloudKit) and macOS (over a
simulated P2P network): [http://archagon.net/blog/2018/03/24/data-laced-with-
history/](http://archagon.net/blog/2018/03/24/data-laced-with-history/)

I think this new operational take on CRDTs (which is not my original idea) has
the potential to be quite revolutionary, combining all the benefits of CvRDTs
and CmRDTs and allowing brand new replicated data types to be created rather
intuitively—all while maintaining near-optimal time and space complexity and
providing a common interface for things like past revision viewing and garbage
collection.

Hope to publish the article for real in the next few days.

------
ibash
I'm working on a mobile app to run social experiments.

I want to know if you can take a small group of strangers, make them use an
app together, and then 5 minutes later have them be best friends.

It's cool because despite how complex people are, our relationships,
behaviors, and thoughts follow well-defined patterns.

~~~
solarkraft
How are you planning to achieve this? Connect them by their most relevant
interests?

~~~
ibash
No, I think interest based matching is overrated. I think shared experiences,
storytelling, setting common goals will be more effective. I have a list of a
bunch of mechanisms I want to test this with.

------
kradeelav
I'll throw y'all a curveball - IRON CROWN
([https://www.ironcrowncomic.com](https://www.ironcrowncomic.com)) is an
action-adventure webcomic about mercs, monsters, and a dictator’s daughter
fleeing a coup - with all of the above standing against a much darker enemy on
the horizon.

Also updates every Monday, rated T+, and published through Hiveworks which is
a neat indie publisher that probably hosts that other webcomic you love. Since
I'm the creator (and a designer/illustrator by trade), I'd be happy to answer
any questions about getting a foot in this sort of business. Can be incredibly
demanding, but creating your own stories is almost always worth it.

------
camtarn
I'm working on a bit of testbench software for these guys -
[http://albatern.co.uk/](http://albatern.co.uk/)

The software runs on an industrial controller (basically an Intel Atom with a
proprietary bus to connect tons of I/O modules), driving a bunch of electrical
and hydraulic gear, and logging data for analysis.

I like Albatern's idea for a wave power array based on lots of small, easily-
deployed modules, and I'm hoping that their tests pan out and get them to
production readiness.

While I have just spent 2.5 days freezing my ass off coding in an unheated
industrial shed in a Scottish winter, it was a shed full of massive wave power
components - hydraulic hoses as thick as your arm, man-height generators, and
so on - so that's pretty fun! When I wasn't coding, I also got to make myself
useful by stripping cables and wiring an emergency stop box.

In previous client work, I scrambled around wiring up sensors and programmed
control code and UIs while standing in a small shipping container floating on
a tidal platform in the middle of a Scottish estuary (
[https://sustainablemarine.com/plat-i](https://sustainablemarine.com/plat-i)
); and more recently, learned how to do mean-time-between-failure analysis for
an industrial Ethernet network that needed to live at the bottom of the sea
with ten-year maintenance intervals and a >£10,000 bill to bring it up for
component replacement.

------
kcorbitt
I'm building [https://timeguard.io](https://timeguard.io), which is an iOS app
that acts like HN's "noprocrast" setting but for the entire internet.

You pick distracting sites/apps to block, and then you choose when to pause
the block and access them. I've found that little extra bit of friction in
checking FB/HN/Twitter is enough to keep me far more concentrated and present
throughout the day. Would love feedback from other HN users!

~~~
danenania
Hey Kyle, this looks nice. I use RescueTime[1] for this purpose on desktop,
but since it doesn't easily interop with mobile/other devices, it's still easy
to slip into procrastination by pulling out the phone. I'll try TimeGuard as a
way to fill the gap.

For me, the killer feature for this type of tool would be a blanket anti-
procrastination mode that works across all devices. Maybe it could even make
sense to integrate somehow at the router level?

1 - [https://www.rescuetime.com/](https://www.rescuetime.com/)

~~~
kcorbitt
Thanks Dane! I'm working on a version for macOS next that will work together
with the phone app. What OS do you run on your computer?

PS Good luck with fundraising!

~~~
danenania
Thanks!

I'm on a Mac, so the macOS/iOS combo would be great for me.

------
rapfaria
A website that shows if there's a scene after credits for movies in theaters.
So long for all that people standing on the stairs because a scene just
started.

Simple stuff, some scraping

~~~
starshadowx2
Why/how will yours be better than all the others?

ex. [http://aftercredits.com/](http://aftercredits.com/)

~~~
rapfaria
Forgot to say that it's in a language that is not english. Aftercredits and
Moviestingers are exactly what I'm scraping, plus some other magic...

------
piinbinary
I'm working on developing my own language.

The best way I can describe it is: imagine Python but statically-typed with
type inference, proper concurrency support (via greenthreads), sum types (like
enums in Rust), and immutable data structures in the standard library (like
Clojure). I may even add optional checks that a function is pure.

The stage I'm at right now is learning how type inference works well enough to
be able to implement a correct type inference engine for it.

------
swlkr
Im working on [https://outsidelist.com](https://outsidelist.com) and
[http://hollabackapp.com](http://hollabackapp.com).

Outside list is cool because it (hopefully) encourages people to travel and
get outside more.

Hollaback is cool because it's sort of an "about" page as a service, and lets
people know you made the thing they're looking at, not a team, not a company,
you.

------
nicholasreed
I've spent the last few years building a product to help every user and
business own their data. It solves Identity, Language, and Hosting, with
customizable UIs.

It's cool because it can change the way we all communicate; instead of
interacting with 3rd parties, you always interact with your AI that handles
everything for you.

Just coming out of stealth, launch posts and whatnot coming soon :)

------
brianyang1
[https://token.beteleported.com](https://token.beteleported.com) \- It's a
cryptocurrency token for a VR marketplace. Store 360 degree videos and photos
on the blockchain, for 50 years, just $1. It's cool because you never have to
worry about losing or deleting your memories. Customers can meet with
professionals virtually, without having to travel anywhere. Professionals can
bill their clients, with the cryptocurrency token.

It's also an interactive map, to view published 360 photos and videos, called
moments. Use the token for storing moments, viewing moments, giving tips to
moment creators, and paying for professional services in VR.

[https://get3dtours.com](https://get3dtours.com) \- a SaaS product that makes
it super easy to add virtual tour experiences to any site.

[https://vrinrealestate.com](https://vrinrealestate.com) \- a comparison site
of existing VR virtual tour products.

------
Teichopsia
I'm building a command line tool in python for front end development. Im self
taught and never actually have built anything. Besides that, I was unhappy
with everything else out there. I could either learn someone else's tool or
learn to build my own.

I do have a question. I'm using urllib.request instead of using requests to
download normalize and I found conflicting information regarding if it was
safe or not.

Finally, can I get feedback on my website. Gotta lose the fear.

[https://www.talescript.com](https://www.talescript.com)

Edit: for the life of me I can't find how to solve a full height div on
mobile, specifically in Firefox. It happens regardless if I use 100vh or 100%.
It seems that it can only be solved in JavaScript (which I'm still searching
for a practical solution), tough, I would rather avoid a js solution.

------
stevekemp
I quit my job as a sysadmin to be a stay-at-home dad.

In my spare time I'm working on a console-based mail-client, scriptable with
lua, some golang-based projects (object-storage, puppet-dashboard replacement,
and similar things)

Beyond that this year I'm mostly relaxing and pushing a pram in the snow. Fun
times :)

------
hilko
No link, as this is a scratch my own itch thing for now, but I'm working on a
personal 'hub' web app that is part UX/UI experiment, and part a way to
integrate various tools I've created over the years to ease various pain
points in my life.

Some of this has to do with solving the problem of the deluge of information I
consume, through psychological 'intervention' as well as some way to store all
this stuff and make it easy to filter and find the useful bits.

Some of it is journalling-related, and vaguely in the Quantified Self area.

A significant portion is about finding ways to actually use this amazing,
powerful computer that I have in my pocket for things that actually,
quantifiably, provably improve my life (and hopefully, eventually, that of
others). This is mostly in the direction of autism-related issues, anxiety,
maintaining social connections, and so on. Applying the (relatively) well-
supported lessons from psychology to the bafflingly advanced technology that
is part of my daily life, and that of most people around me.

Mostly it's a vanity project though, that I can currently afford indulging in.
I figure that after years of working and making money off building stuff I
don't care about much, it's time to let my more creative side express itself
in ways that might prove useful somehow. I'm not an painter, or a musician, or
a poet, but I can code, I love to code (when it's on my own terms), and I'm
still amazed that for less than five bucks I can have a server running that
does whatever I want it to do, and as a 'full-stack developer', that's quite a
lot!

Part of me wants to work on things that are more directly beneficial to
others, but 1) I have enough 'runway' to do that too, eventually, and 2) I've
grown weary of always trying to make sure that what I do is 'useful' by some
measure that doesn't quite feel like it originates from within. Many of the
best things I've done started out as scratches to personal itches, so perhaps
it's okay to 'indulge' for now.

~~~
jamespetercook
This sounds interesting! I think I’m jealous, sounds like you have some real
space to explore and craft and that’s where happiness can be found!

------
franciscop
I am working on server.js: [https://serverjs.io/](https://serverjs.io/). It is
cool because:

\- You install it with `npm install server` and use modern ES6+ including
async/await very naturally.

\- Node.js is the most popular "framework, library or tool" [1], but getting
started with most of the current Node.js server frameworks has a really steep
learning curve.

\- Plugins are coming! They will be a really easy way to extend server in ways
that middleware cannot by adding some lifecycle calls.

Feedback is welcome!

[1]
[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2018/#technology-f...](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2018/#technology-
frameworks-libraries-and-tools)

------
zachkatz
I'm working on [https://www.framedtweets.com](https://www.framedtweets.com) —
it's an easy, beautiful way to preserve and remember your favorite tweets
forever (to save them from the internet's ephemerality).

------
3c734a30b6cc8f
I'm still working on intercooler.js:

[http://intercoolerjs.org/](http://intercoolerjs.org/)

It's cool because REST/HATEOAS is the original and unique software
architecture of the web, and building client/server apps in Javascript/JSON
throws that architecture out:

[http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/01/18/rescuing-
rest.html](http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/01/18/rescuing-rest.html)

[http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/05/08/hatoeas-is-for-
humans.ht...](http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/05/08/hatoeas-is-for-humans.html)

------
lee101
[https://BitBank.nz](https://BitBank.nz) a cryptocurrency prediction dashboard
with live updating charts, API access, bulk data.

Its cool because i get deep into data engineering/analytics, machine
learning/AI. Its using latest Google Cloud tech and my customers are always
pushing me to better the product, myself and have done lots of work in open
source.

Its interesting seeing what the customer perceptions of data
science/prediction systems are and dispelling some of the rumors and snake oil
e.g. forecasts get less accurate with time so people shouldn't trust out of
date forecasts that are forecasting a long way into the future.

~~~
orenht
Have you been using it yourself to trade? How good would you say it is?

------
fijal
[https://vrsketch.eu/](https://vrsketch.eu/) \- Editing and viewing virtual
reality plugin for sketchup. It's a lot of basic research on UI/UX in VR.

[http://pypy.org](http://pypy.org) \- Python interpreter with a just in time
compiler. It's the only alternative python implementation out there, after
failures of unladen swallow/pyston etc.

[http://bloc11.co.za](http://bloc11.co.za) \- Own climbing gym. It's cool to
work directly with people and pursue own ideas in a small space.

------
nikivi
I am working on Learn Anything. ([https://learn-anything.xyz](https://learn-
anything.xyz))

The goal is to visualise all the different topics you can learn about and
provide the best resources available for learning the topic.

It's also Open Source ([https://github.com/learn-anything/learn-
anything](https://github.com/learn-anything/learn-anything)) so the cool part
I think is that the users can actually be developers and submit changes they
wish to see on the website.

------
diggan
I'm working on a technology that will enable people to easily distribute and
copy data in a secure and more performant way, the more people are using it.
It's basically throwing a local cache over the web, so when you neighbour
already have the data, you can download it from them without being afraid if
the data has been altered in any way. I'm super excited to work on it, as it
combines my two favourite areas, open source and decentralized. The project I
work on is called IPFS, the InterPlanetary File System.

------
andkon
I'm building a mobile app that's a bit like the anti-Instagram. It gives you
confusing set of shutter/filter options that post weird, uneditable and
uncanny photos to a feed whose sole mode of interaction is scrolling and
drawing.

Mostly it's a conceptual art piece that's meant to offer a different model of
being social online — one that's wholly about ongoing presence and
participation, not accumulation and curation. I think I'll try to sell it for
a buck in the app store.

------
jpochtar
[https://pagedraw.io/](https://pagedraw.io/) — keeps me from ever having to
write HTML and CSS for web apps again. Enables solo developers to do more by
letting us design UIs in a visual tool and not have to re-code them later.
Enables developers on teams import their designer's Sketch or Figma files into
code, skipping the tiresome designer-developer handoff full of tediously re-
doing their design in JSX/CSS.

------
adithvictor
[https://www.venturecoffee.xyz/](https://www.venturecoffee.xyz/) \- A platform
to support indie makers in building successful businesses. After reading
Andrey Azimov's post (
[https://www.medium.com/AndreyAzimov](https://www.medium.com/AndreyAzimov) )
on medium, I was really impressed and thought of building something to help
him and other makers like him.

------
tablet
I'm working on [http://fibery.io](http://fibery.io)

Fibery is work management platform that should replace all PM tools in the
next 10 years :)

------
endlessvoid94
I'm working on an improved version of Heroku Dataclips called QueryClips
([https://www.queryclips.com](https://www.queryclips.com)).

It supports MySQL and Postgres, supports organizations (invite your non-
engineer colleagues), sharing to google sheets, JSON, CSV, email, and is
secure (encrypted credentials, read-only transactions, etc).

I have much bigger plans, but for now I'm bootstrapping it and so far
customers seem pretty happy! Give it a try!

------
jf22
I built a little website showcasing minimalist packing lists called:
[https://onebag.travel/](https://onebag.travel/)

~~~
kalkaDev
hey this is really cool:) I like looking at what bags people use, its nice to
see some that are 'battle tested' \- for ideas on what to pick when I go
travel hiking:)

~~~
jf22
Thanks, that is some great feedback.

Your nice comment really made my week.

------
sequence7
I've been working on Fructika [https://fructika.com](https://fructika.com) for
the last few months as a little side project. It's an app that helps you
manage your fructose consumption (my partner suffers from fructose
malabsorption).

It's cool because it makes her life better and I've had some great feedback
from other people trying to manage their intake of sugars about how it makes
their lives easier :)

------
paulgrimes1
[https://yumefood.com.au](https://yumefood.com.au) \- a platform that
mitigates surplus food from going to waste, saving CO2 emissions, landfill and
water usage in the process at a massive scale.

It also enables organisations like schools, universities and missions get
access to bulk food at a fraction of the usual price.

I never thought it’d be possible to affect this type of change using code,
which is quite cool IMO!

------
johnfn
Www.chipscompo.com

It's a little music production community. You know how everyone on HN laments
that small quirky websites have been eaten by bigger ones, so they don't exist
any more? My website is cool because it has that sort of community -
intelligent and good at music but also funny and super weird. We all kinda
know each other, which makes it fun.

Also, a bunch of us have gotten a lot better at making music, which is another
nice win. :)

------
cjCamel
I'm working on my Weekly Digest (needs a more catchy name!)

[https://conradj.co.uk/weeklydigest](https://conradj.co.uk/weeklydigest)

It grabs what I've read from Pocket and makes a page for each week.

It's cool because what I read is better than what I can write, and I think
this is true for others. I've got loads of ideas for it, it's going to be
massive, as long as HN like it.

------
deepblue129
[https://github.com/PetrochukM/PyTorch-
NLP](https://github.com/PetrochukM/PyTorch-NLP) \-- Following writing a NLP
research paper. Working on open sourcing the tools that helped me rapidly
prototype. PyTorch-NLP comes with pre-trained embeddings, samplers, dataset
loaders, metrics, neural network modules and text encoders.

------
DanHulton
I spent the last two years of my spare time putting together an RPG in Slack:
[https://www.chatandslash.com/](https://www.chatandslash.com/)

I think it's cool because it's almost definitely the most complex Slack bot
out there (though I admit that's an arbitrary metric), but it's for sure the
most advanced game on the platform.

~~~
ryen
Very similar idea to Multi User Dungeon (MUD) RPG games back in the day. Was
that your inspiration? If you're not familiar with those you should check out
their history.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD)

~~~
DanHulton
Absolutely something I took inspiration from, though the primary inspiration
was more along the lines of Legend of the Red Dragon, a BBS Door game that hit
the height of it's popularity back when MUDs hit the height of theirs.

------
fovc
[https://github.com/felipeochoa/mole](https://github.com/felipeochoa/mole)

It's an Ohm-inspired packrat parser for Emacs. It's cool because it uses the
packrat cache to allow efficient incremental repairs, so your 20k line buffer
doesn't have to be completely reparsed just because you added a one line
function in line 7

------
wmurmann
I’m working on a technical analysis alert site for cryptocurrencies. There are
a few out now, but they are limited to a few TA algorithm’s and a handful of
intervals.

I’m aiming to offer as many algorithms/candle intervals as I can and make them
fully customizable. Also implementing a screener and the ability to test your
alerts through papertrading with historical data.

------
tuacker
Needed a way to keep track of TV shows I watch and when see when episodes air.
All existing sites I found were so messy and bloated with stuff I don't really
care about.

Wanted to have a list of new episodes and a heads up about the next few days
whats coming up so [https://boldshows.com](https://boldshows.com) was born.

------
zerostar07
[https://coinzaa.com](https://coinzaa.com) a site i m building as i m learning
about cryptocoins

[https://opensimworld.com/](https://opensimworld.com/) bcause i feel like
virtual worlds have greatly underappreciated potential and VR is not the best
way to approach them

------
hartator
Been working on [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com)

We value full and unreasonable transparency both in our internal and external
communications. We believe a world with complete and open transparency is a
better world. It has been very interesting to try to make the search engine
data world more open.

------
nathan_f77
I'm building a service called FormAPI:
[https://formapi.io](https://formapi.io)

It's cool because... well, it makes it easy for programmers to fill out and
sign PDF forms. So it's not really a "cool" product, but I enjoy working on
it, and it saves people a lot of time.

------
dharness
On some level I feel this question is just here to advertise the poster's
project.

I think it would have been better if they had put their project in the
comments like everyone else instead of giving themselves more visibility by
putting it in the main question.

They may not have intended it this way - but it's possible.

~~~
solarkraft
Funnily enough I overlooked the short text until you mentioned it.

------
mdekkers
I am currently working on building a system that processes and provides
analytical data for a major semi-conductor manufacturing company.

It is cool because we have a serious stream of data to collect, stream,
process and store, and provide users with very fast access to massive
datasets.

------
matthoiland
[https://www.telltali.com/](https://www.telltali.com/) – Voice-first
timekeeping for Alexa and Google Assistant. I think it's cool because we're
solving real business problems with voice. Win/win.

------
spython
I'm working on interaction designs that take full user's body into account.

It's great because we are not just made of minds and fingers. We perceive the
world with our bodies and we shouldn't exclude them from interaction.

Also, it's fun.

------
raiseblocks
Raiseblocks - [https://raiseblocks.com](https://raiseblocks.com) (last weekend
project, still needs work)

An ICO (initial coin offering) listing site.

------
kkotak
I've founded a startup with kick-ass people to build the future of Electronic
Medical Records. And it looks very bright, transparent, intelligent, and
automated :)

------
saran945
from last one week, I am working on topic2book, it generates a book for a
given topic (or phrase). few books that generated are at
[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Q0FBmn8cRaZRGkDnRgxZ...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Q0FBmn8cRaZRGkDnRgxZrvRET69Rntwd)

------
tmaly
I am working on setting up a custom discourse forum for parents to discuss
learning activities and ideas for kids.

------
rublev
Working on an SMS crypto trading bot where you can text it trading commands
according to whatever exchange you connected to. I've been in many situations
where I needed to trade and logging into the exchange on my phone is
cumbersome and could sometimes take 3+ minutes, and by then the opportunity is
gone.

~~~
jmtame
Do you have a link?

~~~
rublev
Still in beta on my localhost, probably launching in a few weeks. It's a
fairly big project even just as an MVP for a single exchange.

------
RobGav
I'm working on a static CMS with GUI for everyone, especially for non
technical people. It works like dynamic CMS but generates static output.

Https://getpublii.com

